# Open containers



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

It's only happened to me a few times, the first time the pax asked me if it was okay and I said no. They were cool with that. Had a guy tonight that looked like he could be an issue (he turned out to be cool) and I let it slide, against my better judgment. 

How do you handle pax with alcohol in your car? Do you care or have zero tolerance? At least in my state, if something goes wrong, it could be a huge liability.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I act like I don't see it, this way your not in trouble with a dash cam. You can also collect a cleaning fee easier.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> It's only happened to me a few times, the first time the pax asked me if it was okay and I said no. They were cool with that. Had a guy tonight that looked like he could be an issue (he turned out to be cool) and I let it slide, against my better judgment.
> 
> How do you handle pax with alcohol in your car? Do you care or have zero tolerance? At least in my state, if something goes wrong, it could be a huge liability.


I don't let in containers that don't close (solo cups or opened beer cans). I just say we would all get in trouble but happy to wait for them to chug it. That diffuses the situation. If they have it in a bottle that is inconspicuous (like rum in coke bottle or vodka in water bottle), I just let it go and just ask them to please not spill. If they have alcohol in an obvious container but it can close (beer/wine/vodka bottles with top), I ask them to put it in the trunk. Telling them I don't want any trouble with police, for myself and them, I have never had a problem. They seem thankful I'm looking out for them. I have a sturdy laundry bag with a huge trash can covering it. So even if the alcohol spills, the giant trash bag will catch it and it won't spill all over my trunk.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> I don't let in containers that don't close (solo cups or opened beer cans). I just say we would all get in trouble but happy to wait for them to chug it. That diffuses the situation. If they have it in a bottle that is inconspicuous (like rum in coke bottle or vodka in water bottle), I just let it go and just ask them to please not spill. If they have alcohol in an obvious container but it can close, I ask them to put it in the trunk. Telling them I don't want any trouble with police, for myself and them, I have never had a problem. They seem thankful I'm looking out for them. I have a sturdy laundry bag with a huge trash can covering it. So even if the alcohol spills, the giant trash bag will catch it and it won't spill all over my trunk.


Excellent answer, thanks! Some great suggestions that I hadn't considered.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Excellent answer, thanks! Some great suggestions that I hadn't considered. :smiles:


I drove a ton in a college town. Alcohol at night is a huge issue. I learned to deal with it ASAP, cus it wasn't going to go away. You just can't be confrontational or you'll be downrated to oblivion. I say it with a smile and friendly tone. Seems to disarm even the drunkest of people. Spec when you tell them it's all about avoiding trouble with the police. Everyone going out and drinking wants to avoid the blue lights.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> You just can't be confrontational or you'll be downrated to oblivion.


Yep, that's how I was with the rich folks (polite). Decent tip too, if I recall.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> It's only happened to me a few times, the first time the pax asked me if it was okay and I said no. They were cool with that. Had a guy tonight that looked like he could be an issue (he turned out to be cool) and I let it slide, against my better judgment.
> 
> How do you handle pax with alcohol in your car? Do you care or have zero tolerance? At least in my state, if something goes wrong, it could be a huge liability.


Zero tolerance


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

Happens all the time here in Vegas since walking around the Strip with an open container is legal, but still very much illegal in a vehicle. Have to give the speech 1-2 times every night & some are fine with it, some want to argue. 

I don't care either way, zero open containers are making it into my vehicle - I won't even unlock the doors until all drinks are disposed of. And depending on my mood, I have no problem driving right past the 4 plastered brosephs with drinks in-hand because sometimes it's just not worth the hassle.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Yep, that's how I was with the rich folks (polite). Decent tip too, if I recall.


Tell them they are breaking the law and asking you to break the law and cancel the ride immediately. No ride, no rating.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Tell them they are breaking the law and asking you to break the law and cancel the ride immediately. No ride, no rating.


When you drive in a college town full of beautiful young women, you become way more lenient. I found a way to disarm them, get them on my side and enjoy a ride full of beautiful bunnies. Music also helps. Sucks when it is a bunch of horny drunk bros though ...


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

I drive in a college town with the hottest women in the country. I love telling them to get the **** out of my car when they dare try to get me an open container ticket.

No means no, bro


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> I drive in a college town with the hottest women in the country. I love telling them to get the @@@@ out of my car when they dare try to get me an open container ticket.
> 
> No means no, bro


Lmao I drove in a college town a few hours from DC that was rated top sexiest college women of America. I just smile, explain in a friendly tone and the girls are always receptive. Chug or hide the drinks. The ride is fun, music blasting, and a good time all around. Get paid to hang with gorgoeus babes. Totally worth it! Dated a few girls I drove ? attitude man! Respect the way you drive. But I love being personable and making a trip worthwhile.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> Lmao I drove in a college town a few hours from DC that was rated top sexiest college women of America. I just smile, explain in a friendly tone and the girls are always receptive. Chug or hide the drinks. The ride is fun, music blasting, and a good time all around. Get paid to hang with gorgoeus babes. Totally worth it! Dated a few girls I drove ? attitude man! Respect the way you drive. But I love being personable and making a trip worthwhile.


4.95 driver. I'm not a slave to the cookie



itendstonight said:


> Lmao I drove in a college town a few hours from DC that was rated top sexiest college women of America. I just smile, explain in a friendly tone and the girls are always receptive. Chug or hide the drinks. The ride is fun, music blasting, and a good time all around. Get paid to hang with gorgoeus babes. Totally worth it! Dated a few girls I drove ? attitude man! Respect the way you drive. But I love being personable and making a trip worthwhile.


As my moniker attests, they also get no drive thru.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Usually it’s an open beer can or a plastic cup with a drink in it. I don’t let it in my car. If they have unopened beer I make sure they know they can’t open it. I’m nice about it but firm. One time it slipped by me and I noticed a guy was drinking a beer but the ride was almost over so I didn’t bother saying anything. It may have happened more than once that I didn’t know about.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> It's only happened to me a few times, the first time the pax asked me if it was okay and I said no. They were cool with that. Had a guy tonight that looked like he could be an issue (he turned out to be cool) and I let it slide, against my better judgment.
> 
> How do you handle pax with alcohol in your car? Do you care or have zero tolerance? At least in my state, if something goes wrong, it could be a huge liability.


When ur the working poor with no assets "liability" means little.
Lawyers don't bother filing suit against the penniless.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> It's only happened to me a few times, the first time the pax asked me if it was okay and I said no. They were cool with that. Had a guy tonight that looked like he could be an issue (he turned out to be cool) and I let it slide, against my better judgment.
> 
> How do you handle pax with alcohol in your car? Do you care or have zero tolerance? At least in my state, if something goes wrong, it could be a huge liability.


For me, it varies, depending on my reading of the passengers. I'd love to say that I have zero tolerance, but that's not what the words are that come out of my mouth.

If I think theyre not going to be a problem, I say "If we get pulled over, I don't know anything about it."


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

3 college nasty girls walked up to my car with 3 open espressos shots in little plastic espresso glasses, open. I told them no. They said; "you got here earlier than I though you would..." that is their mentality. They think were their servants.

I explained rideshare, told them whats up, traded 1 stars. F em.

College kids and those with more melatonin tend to rate me 1 star almost every time.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

CDP said:


> 3 college nasty girls walked up to my car with 3 open espressos shots in little plastic espresso glasses, open. I told them no. They said; "you got here earlier than I though you would..." that is their mentality. They think were their servants.
> 
> I explained rideshare, told them whats up, traded 1 stars. F em.
> 
> College kids and those with more melatonin tend to rate me 1 star almost every time.


Cancelled rides are not rated.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Blatant violations like open beer cans and beer bottles I will say "dump or chug" too. Less obvious violations like coffee cups with lids I will let slide, because I may have plausible deniability. Or sometimes I will ask them what's in it, and if they say coffee or water I'll say "ok" and let them bring it in.

One time I had a 30 something woman bring in a little kid sippy cup which obviously had booze in it. I just looked the other way for the trip. She was pretty obnoxious too, but fun. I was going to 3* her or something until she handed me a $20 bill.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I hate when pax come in my car with open containers because then they want to use my cupholders....where the hell am I going to put my open container then???


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I’ve both allowed and denied them. Depends on the situation and my first look/impression of the pax before I unlock the doors. Visible drunk people will definitely not bring Solo cups etc. in. 

Sometimes I ask what’s in their cup and if the response is water or something like that, I’ll let it slide. Everything is captured on my cam. I’m not going to smell/taste it to verify.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

beebob said:


> When ur the working poor with no assets "liability" means little.
> Lawyers don't bother filing suit against the penniless.


Thinking more in terms of me getting charged for an open container. Poor choice of words. 



CDP said:


> College kids and those with more melatonin tend to rate me 1 star almost every time.


Melatonin? Do they have insomnia? I think you mean "melanin" ?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> It's only happened to me a few times, the first time the pax asked me if it was okay and I said no. They were cool with that. Had a guy tonight that looked like he could be an issue (he turned out to be cool) and I let it slide, against my better judgment.
> 
> How do you handle pax with alcohol in your car? Do you care or have zero tolerance? At least in my state, if something goes wrong, it could be a huge liability.


ZERO TOLERANCE. I give riders a choice, leave it behind, or slam it before they get in. And if someone sneaks it in, and i notice it after we start rolling, i pull over at once and tell them their ride is over. They get one star and a call to support reporting them for sneaking alcohol into the car.

Most places where rideshares operate have imposed zero tolerance on the company. Drivers reported get deactivated immediately.

Consider also an open container is usually a DUI for YOU. That's an easy 10k to defend, possibly more.

Not worth the risk.


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

I tell them its against the law and Uber will ban them FOR LIFE,,,9 times out of 10 they throw cash at me


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Find the penal code and say it’s against the law and tell them the code that goes with it lol, people are only responsive when they actually hear facts sometimes I didn’t do this but if I drove bar hours I would, same with child safety seats, I was getting so annoyed with it I came close to printing out the law to hold it up but I didn’t. Nobody listens to words anymore they need to be told if it’s a law with these entitled jerks

Also cancel right away, you get pulled over and have to go to court that pax will NOT have your back in anyway so don’t even pit yourself in a possibility of running into trouble with the law

Since I only drive 4am-6am for airport rides I don’t do this but If I was back On the U/L grind I would def be very direct that no means no when it comes to breaking a law


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

I don't make them chug -- they can bring it in as long as it's not full to the brim, they're not obviously sloppy drunk and they use the cupholders. Am friendly about it. I tell them all I ask is they don't spill. Some get past without me seeing, that's when spills happen sometimes.


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

See, it's stories like these that remind me of how ******ed the concept of these self-driving Uber cars are. The bad Pax gives you the substitute teacher treatment when they're feeling generous and downright disregard your car on a bad one. I doubt open container laws are going to change when there's "no one behind the wheel."


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> It's only happened to me a few times, the first time the pax asked me if it was okay and I said no. They were cool with that. Had a guy tonight that looked like he could be an issue (he turned out to be cool) and I let it slide, against my better judgment.
> 
> How do you handle pax with alcohol in your car? Do you care or have zero tolerance? At least in my state, if something goes wrong, it could be a huge liability.


Zero tolerance. Pax don't comply, I drop the pax at a safe place and cancel. I inform the company and be on my way to the next pickup. End of the story and no drama. Dash cam, never leave home without it.
Benjamin, drive safe, be cool ? and make bunch money. ???


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Early in my career I had a passenger and his wife going to Albert Einstein Hospital in Philly, When they got into the car the guy asks if I could stop at the corner liquor store so he could p/u a pack of cigarettes... being independently wealthy and kinda new I said sure, no problem how long could it take? 
Well about 4 or 5 minutes later the two emerge with their smokes and a smallish brown paper bag...Oh yeah, we got some hard stuff there...
Being he was kinda cool about it I didn't confront him about the booze... after his wife and he finished off about half the bottle he explains why he's going to Einstein...
He tells me he has stage 4 liver cancer and he's going for some pre-surgery tests his doctor ordered... asked me if I want a hit, I declined, and continued on with the trip...
When we got to the hospital I asked him why, if he was going for tests, did he want to drink before... He replied he wanted them to know what they were up against, shook my hand and gave me a $20.00 cash tip...
Haven't had another open container since... and I don't know how the fella's surgery went either... hope all is well.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

In my state, drivers for hire are exempt from the open container law, so I allow open containers. But I reserve the right to charge a cleaning fee if a mess results.

Nevada law:


> NRS 484B.150  Drinking alcoholic beverage while driving motor vehicle unlawful; open container of alcoholic beverage; additional penalty for violation committed in work zone or pedestrian safety zone.
> 
> 1.  It is unlawful for a person to drink an alcoholic beverage while the person is driving or in actual physical control of a motor vehicle upon a highway.
> 
> ...


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

If they sneak in my car with open containers I shut the car off. I explain it's state law and if they stay in the car I am required to call the police.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> It's only happened to me a few times, the first time the pax asked me if it was okay and I said no. They were cool with that. Had a guy tonight that looked like he could be an issue (he turned out to be cool) and I let it slide, against my better judgment.
> 
> How do you handle pax with alcohol in your car? Do you care or have zero tolerance? At least in my state, if something goes wrong, it could be a huge liability.


Easy I charge a $20.00 drink fee. Get ready to slam it if cherries pop behind us. ?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Open containers haven't been much of a problem for me. If the passengers are cool and not obviously drunk I've taken them. We're talking about red cups or some innocuous looking container that I could reasonably deny knowledge of. Not a bottle of beer. People get in my car with 7-Eleven cups or QT cups all the time. I have no idea what's in them.

I've dropped of at the TCU stadium with red cups and cops all over the place. They don't seem to care. Lots of people are walking around with drinks.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> *Open containers*


First thing that comes to mind?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> First thing that comes to mind?
> 
> View attachment 311848


Yeah, damn lingo from my past career ?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Benjamin M said:


> It's only happened to me a few times, the first time the pax asked me if it was okay and I said no. They were cool with that. Had a guy tonight that looked like he could be an issue (he turned out to be cool) and I let it slide, against my better judgment.
> 
> How do you handle pax with alcohol in your car? Do you care or have zero tolerance? At least in my state, if something goes wrong, it could be a huge liability.


Zero tolerance, don't want to be ticketed with open container ( I don't know if they would ticket the driver or the rider, but I don't care ). If the guy spills beer in your car, nothing worse that stale beer smell. I just say no, no exceptions. If they get pissed, I cancel and move on.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> Zero tolerance...


Spoken like an engineer! 

But I agree, an open container of alcohol is an open can of worms on multiple fronts.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

So, I have to admit that I dealt with this again tonight. I asked on camera if they had alcohol, all three said no. Of course this was BS. It was a 1 mile drive. 

I really need to grow a set. Next time I will be firm, cancel and drive off if they don't chug or dump.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> So, I have to admit that I dealt with this again tonight. I asked on camera if they had alcohol, all three said no. Of course this was BS. It was a 1 mile drive.
> 
> I really need to grow a set. Next time I will be firm, cancel and drive off if they don't chug or dump.


Do you see them with cans in their hands when they are walking up?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Do you see them with cans in their hands when they are walking up?


Plastic cups, the three of them. The odor was evident at point five miles, almost there.

Another issue I deal with is that the open container pax, apart from the one that prompted this post (can of Twisted Tea, one of my favs), are rich assholes.

Hands down I'd rather give a ride to an appreciative pax in the hood versus some rich guy that won't tip and treats me like the help. I've said this before, I'll say it again - this is a service industry and that's part of the game, but it still sucks. Karma.

Picked up and dropped off a rich couple last night, they were horrid. Immediately picked up a very nice woman in the hood, we talked about that dynamic - she could relate. Dropped her off in front of a very nice house 20 miles away, she was the sitter.

Honestly, the more I do this, the more I prefer picking up in lower income areas. I actually had one guy tip $13 on a <3 mile drive.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Plastic cups, the three of them. The odor was evident at point five miles, almost there.
> 
> Another issue I deal with is that the open container pax, apart from the one that prompted this post (can of Twisted Tea, one of my favs), are rich assholes.
> 
> ...


After about 9pm I keep my doors locked and roll my windows down when pax walk up and have my finger on the auto unlock as I judge them when they walk up, if they have drinks I keep doors locked and ask if it is alcohol, if I see a lot of people outside walking up I assume they will try and pull the 5 pax in the car (which happens a lot around campus) that door stays locked until I verbally hear there are 4 pax only. Usually works without a problem, I also ask or say it very monotone, meaning I have no feelings about it one way or another, its just the law and that is that.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> After about 9pm I keep my doors locked and roll my windows down when pax walk up and have my finger on the auto unlock as I judge them when they walk up, if they have drinks I keep doors locked and ask if it is alcohol, if I see a lot of people outside walking up I assume they will try and pull the 5 pax in the car (which happens a lot around campus) that door stays locked until I verbally hear there are 4 pax only. Usually works without a problem, I also ask or say it very monotone, meaning I have no feelings about it one way or another, its just the law and that is that.


Funny during the day it is so chill. Usually one person, a professional type. So no need to do all these tricks. I learned fast to lock car and have windows down to judge. Trying to kick drunks out once they are in the car is a ***** ...


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> After about 9pm I keep my doors locked and roll my windows down when pax walk up and have my finger on the auto unlock as I judge them when they walk up, if they have drinks I keep doors locked and ask if it is alcohol, if I see a lot of people outside walking up I assume they will try and pull the 5 pax in the car (which happens a lot around campus) that door stays locked until I verbally hear there are 4 pax only. Usually works without a problem, I also ask or say it very monotone, meaning I have no feelings about it one way or another, its just the law and that is that.


Yep great strategy. Have my ride configured to lock when I shift from park, unlock when I shift back. Drunk pax try to open the door when we're still moving.



itendstonight said:


> Trying to kick drunks out once they are in the car is a @@@@@ ...


Yep!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

itendstonight said:


> Funny during the day it is so chill. Usually one person, a professional type. So no need to do all these tricks. I learned fast to lock car and have windows down to judge. Trying to kick drunks out once they are in the car is a @@@@@ ...


Yeah I learned the hard way about 4 years ago when I kicked 5 college dudes out and as soon as they got out they started kicking the back of my car, surprisingly no damage, but got away pretty fast!

Had 5 really hot ladies get in, then they had to decide which one was to stay after and not party after I explained the law of one pax per seatbelt , then the whole ride (luckily only about 2 miles) had to hear how I was responsible for them leaving their friend from having a good time and I am a loser uber driver, meanwhile at a stoplight on the way there was a cop next to us where I would of easily been pulled over for having 5 pax in car. WHICH could of actually lead to a reckless driving charge in court, but no..nobody wants to hear that reality even after explaining that...shortly after there was a 14 story advertisement thing that says 'click it - or ticket' - very near where I dropped them off and was visible. But I was still the bad guy. That ate at my ego pretty bad at the time.

Could of all been avoided.

I have def gotten my battle scars and learned the hard way to keep the doors locked and windows down once sun sets, glad you learned early!

These days I am so jaded and rates are so bad that nobody really tries shit anymore, they can just see it in my eyes and tone from the years of peoples bullshit I have put up with, sad really lol


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> How do you handle pax with alcohol in your car? Do you care or have zero tolerance?


ZERO TOLERANCE.

It's illegal to have an open container in a vehicle. I don't care how big, how bad or how "Trouble making" the rider is, they're not entering my vehicle with alcohol.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Open carry guns, open containers, I really am going to plead ignorance if I ever get pulled over and questioned. I have had some roudy folks out the windows with their solo cups, but I didn't ask what was in the cup. Pax on Friday night had a bottle of expensive Champagne from Del Friso's Double Eagle, I pulled over so they could get cups at Starbucks to drink it while it was cold. They finished the bottle on the way home, I dropped them off, received cash tip, couldn't see and I never look in front of the pax. Turned out to be $100, so no harm no foul.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

As a side hustle, I sell alcohol in my car

But it doesnt sell as well as the drugs


----------



## RicoTasso (Apr 12, 2019)

In Seattle weed is legal, but you still can't smoke while driving or be under the influence. So then the other day I pick up these two guys from the Pot Shop and almost right away one of them opens up his bag of edibles and eats a couple. Does that count as an open container too? He could have easily offered me one.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

dryverjohn said:


> Open carry guns, open containers, I really am going to plead ignorance if I ever get pulled over and questioned. I have had some roudy folks out the windows with their solo cups, but I didn't ask what was in the cup. Pax on Friday night had a bottle of expensive Champagne from Del Friso's Double Eagle, I pulled over so they could get cups at Starbucks to drink it while it was cold. They finished the bottle on the way home, I dropped them off, received cash tip, couldn't see and I never look in front of the pax. Turned out to be $100, so no harm no foul.


Why chance it with a cop that is having a slow week with arrests and court appearances, or perhaps there is a stress to crack down on drivers doing this within your district, why even put yourself at a slight risk for chump change driving, just cancel and go with a ride that instead won't 'maybe' land you in court and on your record for breaking the law. Trust me, you won't look like the 'cool guy' in court at 1:30 in the daytime lol


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Why chance it with a cop that is having a slow week with arrests and court appearances, or perhaps there is a stress to crack down on drivers doing this within your district, why even put yourself at a slight risk for chump change driving, just cancel and go with a ride that 'maybe' wont land you in court and on your record for breaking the law. Trust me, you won't look like the 'cool guy' in court at 1:30 in the day lol


I drive at night and rarely see what is in the pax hands or bags. I don't let them smoke in the car, but I think the court would have a tough time proving that I had knowledge without an invasion of privacy concern.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

dryverjohn said:


> I drive at night and rarely see what is in the pax hands or bags. I don't let them smoke in the car, but I think the court would have a tough time proving that I had knowledge without an invasion of privacy concern.


That is why you need to ask and be a detective to a degree (for booze and open containers, not talking about weed here), this is your life you are protecting, all a cop will see is evidence and how you broke the law. Cops are always quick to say "ignorance of the law is no excuse" some even enjoy using that phrase, me personally if they have a drink I would heavily question and feel it out, if they cant somehow show any way of proving it, I would ditch the ride, I dunno to me it is a risky judgement and not worth the chump change vs possible consequences, but I do agree it can be rare, but all it takes is some bs like that in court to really wreck havic on your future. A cops statement vs your ignorance of what you allowed in your car, what do you think would win in court?

In my expericnes people with solo cups are VERY likely to roll windows down and "cat call" or say some bullshit out the window, now setting yourself up for 'harrasment accusation' and 'open container', people with a drink in a solo cup (more than likely booze) in their hand feel invisible, its effin annoying.

Weed in a bag with no smell from a cops statement would probably get you by, booze, I am pretty sure you are screwed in court. Especially if they tag the pax for PI and administer a field sobriety test on you out of suspicion (I mean who knows what could happen) To risky to even play with for crap rates for strangers


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> It's only happened to me a few times, the first time the pax asked me if it was okay and I said no. They were cool with that. Had a guy tonight that looked like he could be an issue (he turned out to be cool) and I let it slide, against my better judgment.
> 
> How do you handle pax with alcohol in your car? Do you care or have zero tolerance? At least in my state, if something goes wrong, it could be a huge liability.


People I "trust", sure. Others, nope.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

RicoTasso said:


> So then the other day I pick up these two guys from the Pot Shop and almost right away one of them opens up his bag of edibles and eats a couple. Does that count as an open container too?


The short answer is no.

There's no law that I'm aware of that says having an open cannabis container in the car is illegal.



Christinebitg said:


> The short answer is no.
> 
> There's no law that I'm aware of that says having an open cannabis container in the car is illegal.


However, please don't make a lot of noise about it. Otherwise, some misguided politician will want to claim credit for making that illegal.


----------



## RicoTasso (Apr 12, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> The short answer is no.
> 
> There's no law that I'm aware of that says having an open cannabis container in the car is illegal.


Thanks. I'm new to Seattle. This pot thing is a trip. Every 5th passenger reeks of weed. I gotta always pull over and spray down my seats so the next pax doesn't think that smell is coming from me.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

RicoTasso said:


> Thanks. I'm new to Seattle. This pot thing is a trip. Every 5th passenger reeks of weed. I gotta always pull over and spray down my seats so the next pax doesn't think that smell is coming from me.


The other thing is cops are 'trained' to judge signs of being high, and since you are in Seattle, I am sure they approach the issue WAY different (if they pull over a rideshare driver, especially), every county and every state is different. Have no idea why weed is even discussed here lol, should be a separate thread IMO


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Actually. 


Christinebitg said:


> The short answer is no.
> 
> There's no law that I'm aware of that says having an open cannabis container in the car is illegal.
> 
> ...


 Actually there is a law stating that it is illegal to have an open cannabis container in your car in fact if you have Any container in your car it must be completely sealed and stored in your trunk according to the law


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

mi4johns said:


> Happens all the time here in Vegas... but still very much illegal in a vehicle.


You mean, still very much *your opinion*. Please don't post your opinions as facts..

Nevada law as written:
NRS 484B.150  Drinking alcoholic beverage while driving motor vehicle unlawful; open container of alcoholic beverage; additional penalty for violation committed in work zone or pedestrian safety zone.
1.  It is unlawful for a person to drink an alcoholic beverage while the person is driving or in actual physical control of a motor vehicle upon a highway.
2.  Except as otherwise provided in this subsection, it is unlawful for a person to have an open container of an alcoholic beverage within the passenger area of a motor vehicle while the motor vehicle is upon a highway. This subsection does not apply to:
(a) *The passenger area of a motor vehicle which is designed, maintained or used primarily for the transportation of persons for compensation*; or
(b) The living quarters of a house coach or house trailer,

*Also,*
The governing body of TNC in NV, the Nevada Transportation Authority (NTA), gave their position:
"For the time being, until directed otherwise by the legislature, I [after consulting with our attorneys] would regard TNCs like taxis and not prohibit open containers."

We've been over this numerous times, in the Las Vegas forum.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> You mean, still very much *your opinion*. Please don't post your opinions as facts..
> 
> Nevada law as written:
> NRS 484B.150  Drinking alcoholic beverage while driving motor vehicle unlawful; open container of alcoholic beverage; additional penalty for violation committed in work zone or pedestrian safety zone.
> ...


I like you


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Beyond 0 tolerance here. A mere attempt to bring open alcohol into my car will you get insta-cancelled and firmly scolded.


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Thinking more in terms of me getting charged for an open container. Poor choice of words.
> 
> 
> Melatonin? Do they have insomnia? I think you mean "melanin" ?


Shhh.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I have zero tolerance for ANY open containers of alcohol, as well as ANY open cups regardless of contents.

I used to allow them to dump or chug, but now I just cancel and tax. In my experience, once you tell a petulant child that feels entitled to put a driver's life, liberty, and property at risk because they can't wait a few minutes for that next drink, some of them will seek to cause a driver grief out of spite. The first few times I was wait listed for a false allegation, it was right after dropping off someone that was mad that I made them dump/chug their freshly made drink. These incidents were almost certainly motived by racism and bigotry. Now I treat them all the same: Like mushrooms.

When I see an open container or lidless cup now, then I choose to refuse to let them in the car. I don't even ask them to cancel, I don't argue or debate, I just roll the window up, drive to a secure location, and wait, cancel, tax.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Cary Grant said:


> In my experience, once you tell a petulant child that feels entitled to put a driver's life, liberty, and property at risk because they can't wait a few minutes for that next drink, some of them will seek to cause a driver grief out of spite.


Exactly this. That's why you cancel, otherwise they throw tantrums.

My secondary theory that's closely related is that the moment someone demonstrates to you that they are a moron by the doing the first dumb thing, there's a 99.9% chance they will do additional dumb things later on.

It's just not worth it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> My secondary theory that's closely related is that the moment someone demonstrates to you that they are a moron by the doing the first dumb thing, there's a 99.9% chance they will additional dumb things later on.


Well said!


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Thepeoplewearent said:


> Actually.
> 
> Actually there is a law stating that it is illegal to have an open cannabis container in your car in fact if you have Any container in your car it must be completely sealed and stored in your trunk according to the law


Update. In CA. I often forget other states smoke.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

This is 100% real legal Canadian weed. I keep a bunch of these in my car and hand them out as gifts to select high value customers. It becomes illegal if the seal is broken while it’s still in the car so I don’t let people open them. I average about 4x back in tips but that’s not why I do it. I make a lot more later on by exchanging business cards with these people and having them remember me fondly.


----------



## hangarcat (Nov 2, 2014)

Benjamin M said:


> It's only happened to me a few times, the first time the pax asked me if it was okay and I said no. They were cool with that. Had a guy tonight that looked like he could be an issue (he turned out to be cool) and I let it slide, against my better judgment.
> 
> How do you handle pax with alcohol in your car? Do you care or have zero tolerance? At least in my state, if something goes wrong, it could be a huge liability.


Just say no.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

itendstonight said:


> When you drive in a college town full of beautiful young women, you become way more lenient. I found a way to disarm them, get them on my side and enjoy a ride full of beautiful bunnies. Music also helps. Sucks when it is a bunch of horny drunk bros though ...


WTF?
Wonder who raised some of these driver's...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Wonder who raised some of these drivers...


Their mothers did. What were you thinking the answer was?

I take it you've never tried to get out of a ticket by playing the stupid cute blonde card.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

CDP said:


> 3 college nasty girls walked up to my car with 3 open espressos shots in little plastic espresso glasses, open. I told them no. They said; "you got here earlier than I though you would..." that is their mentality. They think were their servants.
> 
> I explained rideshare, told them whats up, traded 1 stars. F em.
> 
> College kids and those with more melatonin tend to rate me 1 star almost every time.


 People who won't take no for an answer, are a huge red flag for me.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

CDP said:


> walked up to my car with 3 open espressos shots in little plastic espresso glasses, open. I told them no. They said; "you got here earlier than I though you would..."


What's the worst that could happen? Your car would smell like coffee for a few days. Can you say "More tips, please"?

The only thing that I think would work better would be if it smelled like bacon. 

But yeah, nobody ever expects us to arrive as soon as we do. I've had riders who were toes to the curb, who said they've learned to not request the trip until they're honest-to-goodness ready to walk out their door.


----------



## JasonLV23 (Sep 4, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Zero tolerance


Also ZERO tolerance... if I sense attitude because of the law I cancel before the trip starts... PERIOD!


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> It's only happened to me a few times, the first time the pax asked me if it was okay and I said no. They were cool with that. Had a guy tonight that looked like he could be an issue (he turned out to be cool) and I let it slide, against my better judgment.
> 
> How do you handle pax with alcohol in your car? Do you care or have zero tolerance? At least in my state, if something goes wrong, it could be a huge liability.


I don't allow it. It's my license that is in jeopardy if I am pulled over and LE finds it.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Don't allow it if your State/Country doesn't allow it.

Simple as that. A $3 ride isn't worth your suspended license.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Yeah I learned the hard way about 4 years ago when I kicked 5 college dudes out and as soon as they got out they started kicking the back of my car, surprisingly no damage, but got away pretty fast!
> 
> Had 5 really hot ladies get in, then they had to decide which one was to stay after and not party after I explained the law of one pax per seatbelt , then the whole ride (luckily only about 2 miles) had to hear how I was responsible for them leaving their friend from having a good time and I am a loser uber driver,


If there are 5 pax I tell them I can't take that many pax and then I CANCEL the ride. I won't ask them to leave a rider behind because I know it is a recipe for them getting angry and getting a bad rating. The only way I drive even a portion of the party is if they asked nicely first instead of trying to cram everyone in and I told them no, and they voluntarily, while acting happy that I am still there to pick some of them up, decide to leave someone behind.

One of the rides I cancelled did lead to 5 angry guys trying to get in anyway through my locked doors, trying to open my driver side door, and yelling obscenities at me. They reported me to Lyft for "discrimination" but I had their voicemail on my phone of them making discriminatory remarks to me which I sent a copy of to Lyft.


----------



## GigEconoMom (Nov 19, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> When you drive in a college town full of beautiful young women, you become way more lenient. I found a way to disarm them, get them on my side and enjoy a ride full of beautiful bunnies. Music also helps. Sucks when it is a bunch of horny drunk bros though ...


WOW.. Please don't end up another statistic on the news making the rest of drivers look bad. From the way you talk it sounds like you flirt with these "bunnies" and that is downright disrespectful and a disgrace. I also see in a further down post of yours that you date some of your PAX, enjoy deactivation because it will come soon. At least have the decency not to brag about your brolife of slaying pax bunnies all over the internet. Anyone can see these posts even without a profile and this kind of posting makes us all look like creeps.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

GigEconoMom said:


> WOW.. Please don't end up another statistic on the news making the rest of drivers look bad. From the way you talk it sounds like you flirt with these "bunnies" and that is downright disrespectful and a disgrace. I also see in a further down post of yours that you date some of your PAX, enjoy deactivation because it will come soon. At least have the decency not to brag about your brolife of slaying pax bunnies all over the internet. Anyone can see these posts even without a profile and this kind of posting makes us all look like creeps.


Is it so wrong if there is consensual back-and-forth flirting between passenger and rider? Especially if the passenger started it?

As a non-drinker, I find the situation increasingly hopeless. It seems that all interaction with females outside of bars is seen as creepy sexual harassment. And if a woman flirts with you and you flirt back it's like you should know better because apparently the dude is taking advantage of her merely by being a dude and he should ignore her for her own good. It really is troublesome.

Practically the only way to not be a creep around women is to only speak when spoken to and only answer yes or no to questions. That's another reason I don't like working W2 jobs. I find that being equally as friendly with females as I am to males results in them acting like I'm sexually harassing them, even though I did nothing I considered sexual. Which basically means I need to avoid being friendly to anyone in order to not look like I'm giving preferential treatment to male colleagues.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Is it so wrong if there is consensual back-and-forth flirting between passenger and rider? Especially if the passenger started it?
> 
> As a non-drinker, I find the situation increasingly hopeless. It seems that all interaction with females outside of bars is seen as creepy sexual harassment. And if a woman flirts with you and you flirt back it's like you should know better because apparently the dude is taking advantage of her merely by being a dude and he should ignore her for her own good. It really is troublesome.
> 
> Practically the only way to not be a creep around women is to only speak when spoken to and only answer in yes or no questions. That's another reason I don't like working W2 jobs. I find that being equally as friendly with females as I am to males results in them acting like I'm sexually harassing them, even though I did nothing I considered sexual. Which basically means I need to avoid being friendly to anyone in order to not look like I'm giving preferential treatment to male colleagues.


Dude I know exactly what you're talkin about! I think the problem has to do with the over-sexualization of our society. It is assumed that every conversation has the potential to lead to sexual intercourse. So many otherwise innocent or regular conversations don't happen because one-party, usually the woman, doesn't even want to start down that road. It's actually really sad.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I was reviewing dash cam footage last night looking for something and noticed a lady drinking a Corona, she pulled the bottle out of her purse, took a drink and put it back in her purse. She did this 3 times during the trip. She was sitting behind me, no way I could have seen her, dash cam revealed it later.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Zero tolerance


True story!!!! Drink it or dump it.



itendstonight said:


> When you drive in a college town full of beautiful young women, you become way more lenient. I found a way to disarm them, get them on my side and enjoy a ride full of beautiful bunnies. Music also helps. Sucks when it is a bunch of horny drunk bros though ...


You're asking for trouble.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> 4.95 driver. I'm not a slave to the cookie
> 
> 
> As my moniker attests, they also get no drive thru.


I see you made sure to tell all 4 passengers no ?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> So, I have to admit that I dealt with this again tonight. I asked on camera if they had alcohol, all three said no. Of course this was BS. It was a 1 mile drive.
> 
> I really need to grow a set. Next time I will be firm, cancel and drive off if they don't chug or dump.


In the advent you are pulled over, which is rare, and the Police question the PAX on open container, telling the officers you asked them prior if there was alcohol in their containers and they said no and you have it on dash cam, I think most cops wouldn't come after you. Still a risk. If got a ticket, go to court with your video, I don't see that charge holding up against you. You did your diligence asking them. And at night in the dark with multiple people you won't catch things all the time anyway. Or if they trying to hide it.

Defensive driving..... don't do stupid things that might get you pulled over. Use blinkers. Complete stops. Etc etc. Goes a long way even if PAX doing something dumb you miss no point wasting time with police.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I find that being equally as friendly with females as I am to males results in them acting like I'm sexually harassing them, even though I did nothing I considered sexual.


You might want to re-evaluate your approach.

If one woman accuses you, it can easily be her. If 10 women in a row do that, you're doing something seriously wrong. I don't know what it is, but it's there, I guarantee it.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

CZ75 said:


> See, it's stories like these that remind me of how @@@@@@ed the concept of these self-driving Uber cars are. The bad Pax gives you the substitute teacher treatment when they're feeling generous and downright disregard your car on a bad one. I doubt open container laws are going to change when there's "no one behind the wheel."


Open container laws won't apply when no one is behind the wheel. There will never be any question about the driver drinking. It's a completely different situation. It's more along the lines of a limo.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

GigEconoMom said:


> WOW.. Please don't end up another statistic on the news making the rest of drivers look bad. From the way you talk it sounds like you flirt with these "bunnies" and that is downright disrespectful and a disgrace. I also see in a further down post of yours that you date some of your PAX, enjoy deactivation because it will come soon. At least have the decency not to brag about your brolife of slaying pax bunnies all over the internet. Anyone can see these posts even without a profile and this kind of posting makes us all look like creeps.


Dude chill bro! Who said anything about being creepy and flirting while driving? Ever try something called being personable? I don't know how you drive but I like engaging with pax. I'm young in a college town that is 5 miles by miles. So I run into people all day every day. Pax get in, I put on fun music and have a fun conversation. Make the ride memorable. Helps that I've well travelled and people like to hear my stories. And I like hearing people stories. So I bump into a girl that I drove earlier in a local coffee shop or grocery store and she comes up to me. What do you expect? Me to say: No mam, please leave me alone, I don't want to be a creep and chat with you? So we flirt outside of uber and hit it off. What a crime!


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

RicoTasso said:


> In Seattle weed is legal, but you still can't smoke while driving or be under the influence. So then the other day I pick up these two guys from the Pot Shop and almost right away one of them opens up his bag of edibles and eats a couple. Does that count as an open container too? He could have easily offered me one.


That opens up a can of worms. Good questions. We need an in-house lawer on this sire.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Is it so wrong if there is consensual back-and-forth flirting between passenger and rider? Especially if the passenger started it?
> 
> As a non-drinker, I find the situation increasingly hopeless. It seems that all interaction with females outside of bars is seen as creepy sexual harassment. And if a woman flirts with you and you flirt back it's like you should know better because apparently the dude is taking advantage of her merely by being a dude and he should ignore her for her own good. It really is troublesome.
> 
> Practically the only way to not be a creep around women is to only speak when spoken to and only answer yes or no to questions. That's another reason I don't like working W2 jobs. I find that being equally as friendly with females as I am to males results in them acting like I'm sexually harassing them, even though I did nothing I considered sexual. Which basically means I need to avoid being friendly to anyone in order to not look like I'm giving preferential treatment to male colleagues.


I think she thinks all women are helpless and all men predators. What if she finds out some young college-aged women are GASP! assertive and like sex?! So one gorgoeus girl with her friends gets in one night. She finds out I'm European and I later find out she has a think for tan European guys. Entire ride was friendly and fun. We talked about traveling and our cultures. She loves my music, throwbacks to Fall Out Boys. She is laughing and smiling entire ride. She says I am such a kind and friendly guy. How would you like to hang out after break? Yea, she asked me out! Never once hit on her or anyone I drove. Just a sweet guy who is personable. So she found me attractive and interesting and initiated. Was consensual and had a lovely 6 months before she graduates and left town.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I've never said anything to my Riders about that. I assume that since we are not one group, but I am one and Ste and my Riders are a separate entity and they are the ones with the alcohol that an officer wouldn't take it me for it. I realize the law doesn't say that. I'm assuming it's like how limos can have alcohol in the back. I'm also assuming that since I would have no alcohol on my breath or in my system and I would offer to take a sobriety check or blow in the breathalyzer and blow a 0.00 that it would be okay. I realize that's a lot of assumptions.

I have however complain to Uber about writers who had open containers and were jerks. I called because they were jerks in some way not because of the alcohol, but I did mention it. The ones who are jerks are the ones who don't even ask you if the open container is okay. The people who have their act together ra not jerks and B ask you if the open container is okay.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've never said anything to my Riders about that. I assume that since we are not one group, but I am one and Ste and my Riders are a separate entity and they are the ones with the alcohol that an officer wouldn't take it me for it. I realize the law doesn't say that. I'm assuming it's like how limos can have alcohol in the back. I'm also assuming that since I would have no alcohol on my breath or in my system and I would offer to take a sobriety check or blow in the breathalyzer and blow a 0.00 that it would be okay. I realize that's a lot of assumptions.
> 
> I have however complain to Uber about writers who had open containers and were jerks. I called because they were jerks in some way not because of the alcohol, but I did mention it. The ones who are jerks are the ones who don't even ask you if the open container is okay. The people who have their act together ra not jerks and B ask you if the open container is okay.


Yes, you are making a lot of assumptions. I've consulted with a state trooper in PA. You DON'T want open alcohol in your car - period!


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

One passenger breaks the rules, any rules, i cancel. After i shuffle in their faces. Quick explanation at 4:59 and everybody out. 6 words max.

Open container, everybody out, im cancelling
No carseat, everybody out, im cancelling
No ID, underage minor, im cancelling



Declineathon said:


> One passenger breaks the rules, any rules, i cancel. After i shuffle in their faces. Quick explanation at 4:59 and everybody out. 6 words max.
> 
> Open container, everybody out, im cancelling
> No carseat, everybody out, im cancelling
> No ID, underage minor, im cancelling


Actually, i rider no show. I never swipe until im ready to go.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Roadmasta said:


> I act like I don't see it, this way your not in trouble with a dash cam. You can also collect a cleaning fee easier.


They spill beer in your car your in big trouble with the cops cuz the smell is so noticeable. And it's a lot of work to clean beer off your seats and get rid of the smell. Why can't you people just avoid bad situations and say no. It's not hard. Stop breaking laws



TomTheAnt said:


> I've both allowed and denied them. Depends on the situation and my first look/impression of the pax before I unlock the doors. Visible drunk people will definitely not bring Solo cups etc. in.
> 
> Sometimes I ask what's in their cup and if the response is water or something like that, I'll let it slide. Everything is captured on my cam. I'm not going to smell/taste it to verify.


Your neive if you think the law cares that you filmed it. There are no exceptions to this law and ignorance is not a defence. Its your responsibility to make sure there is no alcohol in that cup. You really think a cop will be like oh it's okay as long as you asked. Nooo they will be like I don't care. I see liquor and here is your ticket or let's go to jail.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

beebob said:


> When ur the working poor with no assets "liability" means little.
> Lawyers don't bother filing suit against the penniless.


We are not all in that situation. Many have assets.



Declineathon said:


> One passenger breaks the rules, any rules, i cancel. After i shuffle in their faces. Quick explanation at 4:59 and everybody out. 6 words max.
> 
> Open container, everybody out, im cancelling
> No carseat, everybody out, im cancelling
> ...


I wait 5 minutes, cancel for a reason other than no show, collect fee. Wait five, collect five.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Idaho’s open container law does not apply to passengers in a vehicle used for hire. Not every state is this way.

I drive during the day, so this rarely comes up.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> We are not all in that situation. Many have assets.
> 
> 
> I wait 5 minutes, cancel for a reason other than no show, collect fee. Wait five, collect five.


_" Many have assets" ??_

Car payments, CC debt and a apt. rental lease are Not assets.
silly uber person !


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> In my state, drivers for hire are exempt from the open container law, so I allow open containers. But I reserve the right to charge a cleaning fee if a mess results.
> 
> Nevada law:


This had been discussed a few times in the Las Vegas forum - that law was written well before ride-share was a thing & was specifically meant for marked cabs, limos & party buses.

It may or may not apply to uber/lyft drivers as we drive private vehicles that are not solely designed to transport people for hire.

You may be right that it's legal, but I'm not about to spend the lawyer fees & court costs to find out so the answer is still no.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> They spill beer in your car your in big trouble with the cops cuz the smell is so noticeable. And it's a lot of work to clean beer off your seats and get rid of the smell. Why can't you people just avoid bad situations and say no. It's not hard. Stop breaking laws
> 
> 
> Your neive if you think the law cares that you filmed it. There are no exceptions to this law and ignorance is not a defence. Its your responsibility to make sure there is no alcohol in that cup. You really think a cop will be like oh it's okay as long as you asked. Nooo they will be like I don't care. I see liquor and here is your ticket or let's go to jail.


You don't know me. I'm not starving for pings. I usually only work Saturday nights in a college town. You see a cup and check alcohol content?


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

Roadmasta said:


> You don't know me. I'm not starving for pings. I usually only work Saturday nights in a college town. You see a cup and check alcohol content?


YOU Vill show Me das content of solo cup (@RideshareDog )








*OR.........NO RIDE 4 YOU!!!*​


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh look this is featured ? 

Some great information and advice here! Need to catch up on the posts. Thanks everyone!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

beebob said:


> _" Many have assets" ??_
> 
> Car payments, CC debt and a apt. rental lease are Not assets.
> silly uber person !


Guess what? Car's paid for - zero payment, zero CC debt & own seven houses free and clear.

Speak for yourself.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've never said anything to my Riders about that. I assume that since we are not one group, but I am one and Ste and my Riders are a separate entity and they are the ones with the alcohol that an officer wouldn't take it me for it. I realize the law doesn't say that. I'm assuming it's like how limos can have alcohol in the back. I'm also assuming that since I would have no alcohol on my breath or in my system and I would offer to take a sobriety check or blow in the breathalyzer and blow a 0.00 that it would be okay. I realize that's a lot of assumptions.
> 
> I have however complain to Uber about writers who had open containers and were jerks. I called because they were jerks in some way not because of the alcohol, but I did mention it. The ones who are jerks are the ones who don't even ask you if the open container is okay. The people who have their act together ra not jerks and B ask you if the open container is okay.


Most states have no open container rules and hit the driver for it. Some states allow it in Limos. Some in taxis, but that is USUALLY when there is a partition in place separating the driver from the passenger.

Why? So that drivers with their own open containers can't just hand it to a pax when the blue lights flash.

And just to be clear, since so many assumptions were made, "open container" constitutes any container of booze that has ever been opened. At least in NJ, and I'm betting most other states, too. That half-empty bottle of wine from dinner that you closed back up? That counts, and has to be stored in the trunk, with some sort of barrier indicating it couldn't possibly be drunk by anyone in the car. In my Prius, that shade thing that rolls out to cover trunk area contents counts, since the only way to reasonably open it means stopping the car and getting out.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Guess what? Car's paid for - zero payment, zero CC debt & own seven houses free and clear.
> 
> Speak for yourself.


I speak for all the working poor
who have allowed u fortunate sons of wealthy
to work at our menial low skill labors for low wages.

Must be a Hobby 4 U :wink: richie rich


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Roadmasta said:


> You don't know me. I'm not starving for pings. I usually only work Saturday nights in a college town. You see a cup and check alcohol content?


Well I don't check I just say no to any cups with lquids unless it's coffee. **** if I want to deal with them spilling it in my car.
Also common sense tells me hmmm drunk person + cup with liquid = cup with alcohol or pax from house party + cup with liquid = alcoholic beverage. Like what it's too hard for ya to ask to smell the drink?

Personally I don't run into this problem all that often. Out of 5k rides like 4 pax wanted bring open alcoholic drink in my car and only one was a drunk chick with a plastic cup and I told her to toss the drink out the window when I spotted it and she did.

its not a defense when a judge asks asks why didnt you check?
oh cuz i didnt want to be rude. i have to keep my 5 star rating lol


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Absolutely no glass bottles permitted inside. I will put them in the bed. 
Open/opened containers, ie Box wine, fifths, etc also go in the bed. 
Containers in cab must have a lid that survives a fall, rules out most Togo cups. plastic bottles with screw tops, no problem. Pax are warned if it spills, I will charge to clean up. Also don't allow eating and won't make food stops.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

beebob said:


> I speak for all the working poor
> who have allowed u fortunate sons of wealthy
> to work at our menial low skill labors for low wages.
> 
> Must be a Hobby 4 U :wink: richie rich


Free Market Capitalism!!!


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> It's only happened to me a few times, the first time the pax asked me if it was okay and I said no. They were cool with that. Had a guy tonight that looked like he could be an issue (he turned out to be cool) and I let it slide, against my better judgment.
> 
> How do you handle pax with alcohol in your car? Do you care or have zero tolerance? At least in my state, if something goes wrong, it could be a huge liability.


i liv


Benjamin M said:


> It's only happened to me a few times, the first time the pax asked me if it was okay and I said no. They were cool with that. Had a guy tonight that looked like he could be an issue (he turned out to be cool) and I let it slide, against my better judgment.
> 
> How do you handle pax with alcohol in your car? Do you care or have zero tolerance? At least in my state, if something goes wrong, it could be a huge liability.


Well i live in a collage town so mostly if its in a can or bottle its ok , if it's in a cup no way. Im still no to thrilled when any kind of drink is brought in the car except water,at least water doesn't smell or get sticky in you car


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

krbjmpr said:


> Absolutely no glass bottles permitted inside. I will put them in the bed.
> Open/opened containers, ie Box wine, fifths, etc also go in the bed.
> Containers in cab must have a lid that survives a fall, rules out most Togo cups. plastic bottles with screw tops, no problem. Pax are warned if it spills, I will charge to clean up. Also don't allow eating and won't make food stops.


"bed"
u drive a pick up truck for ride share?
what's ur MPG?
which one of these are u?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

mi4johns said:


> This had been discussed a few times in the Las Vegas forum - that law was written well before ride-share was a thing & was specifically meant for marked cabs, limos & party buses.
> 
> It may or may not apply to uber/lyft drivers as we drive private vehicles that are not solely designed to transport people for hire.
> 
> You may be right that it's legal, but I'm not about to spend the lawyer fees & court costs to find out so the answer is still no.


I don't know how the law could be any clearer. So long as your car is predominantly used for transport it would seem to fall under it. The only problem is if you mainly use your car for personal use. 95%+ of my miles are used to transport people.

The law was obviously written for cabs and limos. But... we do the exact same thing as they do. The law doesn't specify cabs or limos. It specifies any car that was designed, maintained or primarily used for, transporting people for compensation.

The word "or" indicates it doesn't have to be specifically designed. Any one of the three options will satisfy the conditions of the law. And I don't really see how a light box on the roof or a paint job saying "Taxi" makes a car any more designed for hire than a Lyft Amp or an Uber sticker.


----------



## GigEconoMom (Nov 19, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> I think she thinks all women are helpless and all men predators. What if she finds out some young college-aged women are GASP! assertive and like sex?! So one gorgoeus girl with her friends gets in one night. She finds out I'm European and I later find out she has a think for tan European guys. Entire ride was friendly and fun. We talked about traveling and our cultures. She loves my music, throwbacks to Fall Out Boys. She is laughing and smiling entire ride. She says I am such a kind and friendly guy. How would you like to hang out after break? Yea, she asked me out! Never once hit on her or anyone I drove. Just a sweet guy who is personable. So she found me attractive and interesting and initiated. Was consensual and had a lovely 6 months before she graduates and left town.


It has nothing to do with women being helpless and men as predators. It's merely unprofessional. Yes you can be personable and have fun all you want, and so be it if you run into someone outside of work after meeting them and hit it off kudos to you, go for it. But the way you portrayed yourself in your original posts sounded like you were aggressively flirting with these young college women while they were in your vehicle. Even though we are all independent contractors every single person's actions reflect us all as a whole, and as a female who hears numerous stories while I'm driving in my local college town from young college women of creepy drivers flirting with them, asking them about their relationship status unwarranted, and or touching them I get a little on the defensive. Sexual harrassment happens everywhere, our jobs are no exception. When I was 19 I got wrote up fpr sexual harrassment because a co-workers mother died and she asked for a hug so I hugged her and another employee reported me, but when I was 20 a male co-worker grabbed my chest and ripped my shirt while chasing me into the female employee bathroom and that got swept under the rug. Again, nothing personal.. Be young and enjoy the dating scene especially if you have the prime cuts to choose from, just saying there is a classier way to say it on a publicly viewable forum that represents us as a whole. Please and thank you. P.S. I have to say good choice in music though!



Trafficat said:


> Is it so wrong if there is consensual back-and-forth flirting between passenger and rider? Especially if the passenger started it?
> 
> As a non-drinker, I find the situation increasingly hopeless. It seems that all interaction with females outside of bars is seen as creepy sexual harassment. And if a woman flirts with you and you flirt back it's like you should know better because apparently the dude is taking advantage of her merely by being a dude and he should ignore her for her own good. It really is troublesome.
> 
> Practically the only way to not be a creep around women is to only speak when spoken to and only answer yes or no to questions. That's another reason I don't like working W2 jobs. I find that being equally as friendly with females as I am to males results in them acting like I'm sexually harassing them, even though I did nothing I considered sexual. Which basically means I need to avoid being friendly to anyone in order to not look like I'm giving preferential treatment to male colleagues.


Trust me I get it.. People overreact to the smallest things, the point of the matter is how he was speaking about these women and aggressively flirting with them while in his vehicle then bragging about it on a publicly viewable forum which can look bad on all of us. I'm sorry you have dealt with such struggles interacting with females, but as a non drinker wouldnt you rather have someone with a similar mindset? Edit: sorry your post read as though you only interacted with women who had already been drinking or who were standing outside a bar and you were giving them a ride home. Whoops, my bad.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Vehicle info is on profile.
Yes, I drive a pickup.
Pic doesn't apply, don't be a ****** bag.



beebob said:


> "bed"
> u drive a pick up truck for ride share?
> what's ur MPG?
> which one of these are u?


----------



## FMLUber (Nov 15, 2017)

If the pax ask and doesn't look like the kind of person who would cause trouble I will sometimes say "of course, you can bring your lemonade or grape juice." If they are already plastered or look sketchy then I use the "I am so sorry, but we could both get in big trouble line."


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Big Trouble Line is part of my standard spiel.

I started the alcohol rules after driving through a Fulshear or Missouri City checkpoint. Nothing on me, Pax were chewed out pretty good. All was going well, then Inebriated Pax rolled down window and started irritating the deputies by yelling about their past and future birth lineage and sexual preferences... 

Downhill from there, open container apparently includes a bottle with lid that has broken seal.

Only upside is later found an empty wallet while tidying up rear seat area. Turned into deputy at checkpoint who just grinned.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Yeah I learned the hard way about 4 years ago when I kicked 5 college dudes out and as soon as they got out they started kicking the back of my car, surprisingly no damage, but got away pretty fast!
> 
> Had 5 really hot ladies get in, then they had to decide which one was to stay after and not party after I explained the law of one pax per seatbelt , then the whole ride (luckily only about 2 miles) had to hear how I was responsible for them leaving their friend from having a good time and I am a loser uber driver, meanwhile at a stoplight on the way there was a cop next to us where I would of easily been pulled over for having 5 pax in car. WHICH could of actually lead to a reckless driving charge in court, but no..nobody wants to hear that reality even after explaining that...shortly after there was a 14 story advertisement thing that says 'click it - or ticket' - very near where I dropped them off and was visible. But I was still the bad guy. That ate at my ego pretty bad at the time.
> 
> ...


FWIW if it was only two miles I would have suggested taking 3 or 4 of them.....keep the app running and going back for the other(s). Problem solved...everyone is happy...cost them a few extra bucks and 5 minutes of not being all together.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Zaarc said:


> FWIW if it was only two miles I would have suggested taking 3 or 4 of them.....keep the app running and going back for the other(s). Problem solved...everyone is happy...cost them a few extra bucks and 5 minutes of not being all together.


This was around 2014 when Uber was new and rates were high, and nobody even wanted to think about practical. I was giving an example of when rates were higher, now I am sure pax are far less likely to try such stupidity, but you never know.

Uber drivers today have it far easier today as they don't have to deal with the issue of money as before, so consider my particular situations I expressed irrelevant, I couldn't imagine anyone (pax) trying the examples I said at these rates, especially anyone with something to actually lose.

Being on guard for people's shit doesn't change though, depending on what drugs or booze they are on, always keep a strict rule to not break laws because people will stop at nothing to try and get an inch on a driver if they(drivers) let them.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I don't know how the law could be any clearer. So long as your car is predominantly used for transport it would seem to fall under it. The only problem is if you mainly use your car for personal use. 95%+ of my miles are used to transport people.
> 
> The law was obviously written for cabs and limos. But... we do the exact same thing as they do. The law doesn't specify cabs or limos. It specifies any car that was designed, maintained or primarily used for, transporting people for compensation.
> 
> The word "or" indicates it doesn't have to be specifically designed. Any one of the three options will satisfy the conditions of the law. And I don't really see how a light box on the roof or a paint job saying "Taxi" makes a car any more designed for hire than a Lyft Amp or an Uber sticker.


Depends on the state. In NJ, limos and party buses and stretch SUVs can have booze in the back. Taxis and TNC cars can't. And TNC is not protected by any of the taxi laws anyway, since it has its own.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

UberAdrian said:


> This is 100% real legal Canadian weed. I keep a bunch of these in my car and hand them out as gifts to select high value customers. It becomes illegal if the seal is broken while it's still in the car so I don't let people open them. I average about 4x back in tips but that's not why I do it. I make a lot more later on by exchanging business cards with these people and having them remember me fondly.


I do the same in Miami but with cocaine


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

mi4johns said:


> This had been discussed a few times in the Las Vegas forum - that law was written well before ride-share was a thing & was specifically meant for marked cabs, limos & party buses.
> 
> It may or may not apply to uber/lyft drivers as we drive private vehicles that are not solely designed to transport people for hire.
> 
> You may be right that it's legal, but I'm not about to spend the lawyer fees & court costs to find out so the answer is still no.


I consulted a state trooper. And in Pennsylvania, the taxi limo laws DO NOT apply to uber. Uber is a private car. Driver is responsible.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I had a couple people try to bring beer and all but one just drank it or dumped it. EVERY one of them said "but other uber drivers do it." 
One older guy refused and I just stared at him while putting the parking brake on and then turned off the car. He got the point. Even turned out to be a nice guy. 
State law here doesnt allow open containers in anything other than Limo type of vehicles where the driver is physically separated from the riders. Not sure how party buses get away with it


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

If you drive in TN, they have pass the cup laws that allows everyone in the car to drink. The driver can pass his cup and as long as he doesnt blow a .08 or higher hes good.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

krbjmpr said:


> Vehicle info is on profile.
> Yes, I drive a pickup.
> Pic doesn't apply, don't be a @@@@@@ bag.


Hey, this reminds me of a story.

My last Civic was rear ended, total loss. The only rental available was a 2019 Ford F150 XLT. Drove it for around two weeks, including a road trip from Richmond, VA to Milford, PA (Poconos) - all on the insurance company's dime, except gas.

My neighbor in my old rural neighborhood loved it, "hell, if I ever ordered an Uber, I'd feel a lot better driving in a truck like that! More around you, more space, and even room for cargo!"

Only down side is gas mileage. I actually briefly considered making an offer on the rental, sometimes Enterprise will work good deals.

You do you. I'd be happy to ride in your truck any day.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

99% of my riders love the pickup. Most repeated comment is how comfortable the backseat is...I never have problems with luggageand bed is used extensively some weekends.

Its the riders that are a bit challenged (walkers) that have problems if I am not at a curb. I have started building a step of sort out of 2x12. It's really just 2 Lil old ladies, but they love how high they sit and all they can see.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> If you drive in TN, they have pass the cup laws that allows everyone in the car to drink. The driver can pass his cup and as long as he doesnt blow a .08 or higher hes good.


Good gosh, that's about the most sensible thing I've seen in this message thread so far.


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> It's only happened to me a few times, the first time the pax asked me if it was okay and I said no. They were cool with that. Had a guy tonight that looked like he could be an issue (he turned out to be cool) and I let it slide, against my better judgment.
> 
> How do you handle pax with alcohol in your car? Do you care or have zero tolerance? At least in my state, if something goes wrong, it could be a huge liability.


I had zero tolerance. They can either drink it or dump it out.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> If you drive in TN, they have pass the cup laws that allows everyone in the car to drink. The driver can pass his cup and as long as he doesnt blow a .08 or higher hes good.


Up here .05 is a warning. And a warning still costs a pretty penny:

*WARN*
Your breath sample contains a BAC of not less than 0.05 BAC, the following consequences will occur:

1st time within five-year period


Your driver's licence is seized immediately, prohibiting you from driving for three days.
The vehicle you are driving may be impounded for three days; and if so, you are responsible for all towing and vehicle storage costs.
You are required to pay a $200 administrative penalty.
You have to apply to have your driver's licence reinstated and pay the licence reinstatement fee as well as any other outstanding debts to ICBC or the Government of BC if you wish to drive again.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

VanGuy said:


> Up here .05 is a warning. And a warning still costs a pretty penny:
> 
> *WARN*
> Your breath sample contains a BAC of not less than 0.05 BAC, the following consequences will occur:
> ...


Yea TN is awesome. Back whem I was a dumb, young private, we went out drinking. Dumber DD decided to have a few. On the drive home we get pulled over. He does the breathalizer... 0.07

Whew! Have a good night gentlemen and off we went.


----------



## unitacx (Dec 16, 2018)

beebob said:


> When ur the working poor with no assets "liability" means little.
> Lawyers don't bother filing suit against the penniless.


I think he's talking about a liability risk for getting cited for an "open bottle" violation. That could be considered a form of a DUI offense or could have insurance implications. There would be pretty much no tort liability (lawsuits) because there would be no causation link between the open container and an accident.


----------



## unitacx (Dec 16, 2018)

CZ75 said:


> ... the concept of these self-driving Uber cars ... I doubt open container laws are going to change when there's "no one behind the wheel."


The law may not be updated, but the entire purpose of "open container" laws is someone at DOT decided that a driver may share the alcohol with the passenger. Sort of nanny state-ish, but that's the concept. If a driverless car decides to share an alcoholic beverage, that's called a "fuel cell".


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> It's only happened to me a few times, the first time the pax asked me if it was okay and I said no. They were cool with that. Had a guy tonight that looked like he could be an issue (he turned out to be cool) and I let it slide, against my better judgment.
> 
> How do you handle pax with alcohol in your car? Do you care or have zero tolerance? At least in my state, if something goes wrong, it could be a huge liability.


If someone is drinking alcohol in your car, it could be a problem with getting a ticket depending on your locality.

But more important, if someone doesn't have the self control not to drink during the short time they are in your car, there is a good chance they are too drunk to ride and shouldn't be let in your car even if they dump it out.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The "intent" of the open container law is to be able to give a ticket to a driver who is going down the road with a beer in the cup holder.

The assumption is that when you get pulled over that the driver passes off said beer.

"Hey buddy.. hold m'a beer"

Then if the driver blows under .08 (or whatever the limit is) he can still get a ticket for having an open container.


This is especially important because if they are still drinking while going down the road their BAC is going up, meaning they are an ever increasing risk to the public.

THIS is the situation the open container laws are designed to target!


Cops have varying levels of tolerance to allowing taxi driver to have open containers in TAXIS. Some places allow it, some places are tolerant of it, some places are just glad drunky pants isn't drinking and driving.


Around here in florida, it's technically only allowed if the taxi driver has a CDL (which is an extreme minority), however i know the cops won't care as long as you can blow a zero/zero.


Uber on the other hand is a completely different animal.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> Up here .05 is a warning. And a warning still costs a pretty penny:


Well, doesn't that just suck! It's not really a warning if you have to pay for it.

I remember a lot of years ago, I used to commute from PA into MD. Every day, I went both directions on a section of US 1 that had a huge sign about the speed limit, and "NO WARNINGS" in big letters.

One day I was pushing it. Got pulled over by a female state police officer. She let me go with a verbal warning, and made my day. I thought I was toast.

I think she had probably seen me for a few months before that. Either that or the fact that I was driving a VW Rabbit Diesel. (Count 'em, 48 HP, and uses every one to get on the freeway going downhill.)


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I used to commute from PA into MD. Every day, I went both directions on a section of US 1 that had a huge sign about the speed limit, and "NO WARNINGS" in big letters.
> 
> One day I was pushing it. Got pulled over. She let me go with a verbal warning,


It must have been the Pee-YAYYYYYY! trooper what pulled you over. Maryland troopers do not give warnings; they give summonses. My little sister always used to be able to cry her way out of a summons. She never could with a Maryland trooper. She STILL speeds, even though she is an old lady. What is funny is that she never has bought a fast car, although she could afford one. She likes my DeSoto, but she never bought a fast car.



Christinebitg said:


> VW Rabbit Diesel. (Count 'em, 48 HP, and uses every one to get on the freeway going downhill.)


My parents once had a 1962 Ford Falcon: 144 cubic inch straight six, hand choke, single throat Holley (a Holley was not the usual on a Ford, but this one had one), windshield wipers that ran off engine vacuum and a three-in-the-tree. It put out ninety horses. I got pulled over for speeding. When the occifer told me how fast I was going, I laughed and informed him that the car would not go that fast. I still got the summons.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Worked with someone that blew .05 and still got arrested in Florida. Something about reasonable to believe at time of driving he was over .08 and it went down to .05 in the time it took to get to station and blow in machine. Cost him a whole lot of money to fight, he did ultimately win, but it was expensive.


----------



## Andocrates (Jun 8, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> It's only happened to me a few times, the first time the pax asked me if it was okay and I said no. They were cool with that. Had a guy tonight that looked like he could be an issue (he turned out to be cool) and I let it slide, against my better judgment.
> 
> How do you handle pax with alcohol in your car? Do you care or have zero tolerance? At least in my state, if something goes wrong, it could be a huge liability.





TomTheAnt said:


> I've both allowed and denied them. Depends on the situation and my first look/impression of the pax before I unlock the doors. Visible drunk people will definitely not bring Solo cups etc. in.
> 
> Sometimes I ask what's in their cup and if the response is water or something like that, I'll let it slide. Everything is captured on my cam. I'm not going to smell/taste it to verify.


Take an autoratative stance right off. Now you know you can't have open containers in this state. And as a driver I risk a hefty fine and problems from uber. I

In my state open containers are allowed so I let them be.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> must have been the Pee-YAYYYYYY! trooper what pulled you over. Maryland troopers do not give warnings; they give summonses.


My warning occurred in Maryland. It was about two or three miles from the sign (also in MD) that said they don't give warnings.

Realistically, I was doing about 66 in a 55 zone on US 1. This was back when the maximum speed limit anywhere in the US was 55.

I'm still convinced that it was mainly because she and her co-workers had been seeing me drive that same route every day for a few months.

Oh, and I still had a PA plate on the car, since I was still a PA resident at the time.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Blatant violations like open beer cans and beer bottles I will say "dump or chug" too. Less obvious violations like coffee cups with lids I will let slide, because I may have plausible deniability. Or sometimes I will ask them what's in it, and if they say coffee or water I'll say "ok" and let them bring it in.
> 
> One time I had a 30 something woman bring in a little kid sippy cup which obviously had booze in it. I just looked the other way for the trip. She was pretty obnoxious too, but fun. I was going to 3* her or something until she handed me a $20 bill.


I too have planned to down rate Riders and then didn't because of a tip. I appreciate that when they know they've messed up or have been an inconvenience and then take care of it with the tip. It reminds me of that restaurant scene in Scarface where Tony blows up and as he's leaving his right-hand man pays off the maitre d'. Clean up your messes or at least make it right.


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> It's only happened to me a few times, the first time the pax asked me if it was okay and I said no. They were cool with that. Had a guy tonight that looked like he could be an issue (he turned out to be cool) and I let it slide, against my better judgment.
> 
> How do you handle pax with alcohol in your car? Do you care or have zero tolerance? At least in my state, if something goes wrong, it could be a huge liability.


In New Mexico (and most other states) any open container in the vehicle belongs to the driver. Immediate DUI. End of story. Do the math.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Bevital said:


> In New Mexico (and most other states) any open container in the vehicle belongs to the driver. Immediate DUI. End of story. Do the math.


No.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

Driving Miami, I deal with those pax often. I have a zero tolerance policy in my car. So far, I only have had to cancel maybe 3 trips for no compliance.


----------



## lukem5 (Mar 26, 2017)

I wouldnt let 2 clowns in my car with open containers. They kept trying to take them in, but i told them to chug it. One guy snuck one in, had the audacity to drink it in front pax seat. (after he snuck it in wtf?) I proceeded to pull over to the nearest trash can, and told him to drop it in there or chug it.


----------

